# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Fernando Gonçalves Cubo 60x60x60

## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,

venho partilhar convosco o meu novo projecto.

um cubo de 60x60x60

como ja alguns sabem, tenho um gosto especial por DIY, e este projecto não é excepção.

vou começar pelo movel:

estrutura em ferro quadrado de 30mmx 1,5mm zincado.
revestido a rufmate (aquele esferovite azul termico) de 30mm.
exterior em MDF de 16mm preparado com primario para madeiras e lacado com esmalte preto brilhante.

espero que gostem...

----------


## Carlos Mota

Boas

Bem indo de novo as lides :SbOk: 

Estava a ver que as fotos não apareciam :Palmas: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Boas
> 
> Bem indo de novo as lides
> 
> Estava a ver que as fotos não apareciam
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas,

a preguiça é mais forte que eu, mas devagarinho lá vai.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece muito bem feito o móvel, gostei muito do pormenor dos cantos arredondados e da "pintura".

Porquê um cubo? Por limitação de espaço?

Qual vai ser o setup que vais utilizar?

Estás a pensar utilizar vortech´s? Conheço algumas pessoas com cubos, que se deram muito mal  no que respeita à circulação com vortech´s, tiveram mesmo de trocar por tunze´s, por causa da capacidade que as tunze têm de se poder "orientar a cabeça" da bomba, conseguindo assim formar uma corrente circular dentro do aquário.

Boa sorte para o projecto. Tenho a certeza, vindo de ti, que vai ter muita qualidade. Concordo com o Carlos, é bom ver-te voltar aos aquários.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Fernando,

Como sempre com os melhores DIY!! Se o resto tiver a qualidade do móvel, temos aquário de referência para breve.

Concordo com o ricardo, mas penso que o Fernando tem o material do antigo set-up, por isso deve utilizar esse mesmo, Digo eu!!

abraço

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Ricardo,

vai ser um cubo precisamente por configuração da sala.

Como alguns sabem ja tenho os aquarios na garagem dos meus pais á mais de 2 anos , chegou a altura de ter um bichinho ao meu lado :Pracima: .

em relação ao material vou utilizar grande parte do que tenho, como diz o Carlos e muito bem.

mas estou pensar utilizar duas tunze 6045.
a escumação vou utilizar o velhinho escumador.

o problema reside na iluminação, queria usar leds, mas continuo fa de t5

talvez use uma calha ATI 8 t5 24W

amanha 2 mão no movel para começar a montagem

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.
Qual o objectivo de utilizar o rufmat para a montagem do móvel?
Segundo sei, esse material é usado como isolamento térmico.
Abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Boas.
> Qual o objectivo de utilizar o rufmat para a montagem do móvel?
> Segundo sei, esse material é usado como isolamento térmico.
> Abraço e boa sorte.


olá Miguel, 
o objectivo do rufmat e para  tentar isolar humidade e  barulho, de inverno tambem dá jeito para a temperatura.

mas posso estar errado!!

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: lá Fernando

O móvel vai ter aberturas de ventilação? sempre ajudam para circular ar e evitar condensação que não é nada amiga de equipamentos eléctricos. 
Gosto do móvel, boa construção ... eu apenas alteraria um dos materiais, o mdf que substituiria por chapa acrílica preta brilhante...
Quanto à iluminação e uma vez que gostarias de ter Leds e és fã de T5, porque não fazes uma combinação de ambas...  :Wink: . Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> lá Fernando
> 
> O móvel vai ter aberturas de ventilação? sempre ajudam para circular ar e evitar condensação que não é nada amiga de equipamentos eléctricos. 
> Gosto do móvel, boa construção ... eu apenas alteraria um dos materiais, o mdf que substituiria por chapa acrílica preta brilhante...
> Quanto à iluminação e uma vez que gostarias de ter Leds e és fã de T5, porque não fazes uma combinação de ambas... . Fica a sugestão.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro,
o movel vai ter ventilação, na parte de tras, uma entrada de ar abaixo e saida forçada por ventilador em cimar junto ao fundo do aquario atras.

quanto a iluminação, estou a testar uns focos de leds 4 leds por foco total de 4w, mas ainda não estou 100% satisfeito, ainda tem a deficiencia no azul, esta muito proximo dos 9000k mas eu queria 12,500k ou 14.000k.

quanto ao acrilico tambem fica muito fixe, fiz uma estrutura toda revestida a acrilico para o meu terraço, para estar a chuva e ao sol constante e esta como nova, mas para o aquario queria um toque mais fino, para condizer com o resto da mobilia :yb624:  :yb624: .

obrigado a todos pelos comentarios

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Como sei a qualidade que esperas (e nós esperamos) desse teu reef, carregadinho de SPS  :Big Grin: 

Eu acho o seguinte:




> Uma calha o problema reside na iluminação, queria usar leds, mas continuo fa de t5
> 
> talvez use uma calha ATI 8 t5 24W


A calha ATI é uma das melhores do mercado, senão mesmo a melhor. Mais de metade dos aquários com sucesso por essa internet fora, usa essas calhas.

Os Led's podem ser bons, podem até ser melhores que as T5's. Mas neste momento, é uma questão de .... queres ser tu a "cobaia" a experimentar se funciona?

Ainda por cima os LED's, neste momento estão mais caros que essas calhas ATI. 
É uma questão pessoal, mas eu não teria grandes dúvidas neste momento ----> ATI!

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Como sei a qualidade que esperas (e nós esperamos) desse teu reef, carregadinho de SPS 
> 
> Eu acho o seguinte:
> 
> 
> 
> A calha ATI é uma das melhores do mercado, senão mesmo a melhor. Mais de metade dos aquários com sucesso por essa internet fora, usa essas calhas.
> 
> Os Led's podem ser bons, podem até ser melhores que as T5's. Mas neste momento, é uma questão de .... queres ser tu a "cobaia" a experimentar se funciona?
> ...


 
Olá Ricardo,

estou muito inclinado realmente para ATI, as cores dos corais com leds não tem nada ver com a realidade que gostamos de ver.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Olá Ricardo,
> 
> estou muito inclinado realmente para ATI, as cores dos corais com leds não tem nada ver com a realidade que gostamos de ver.


.


Boas Fernando já que tens jeito para os diy ,porque é que não fazes uma calha mista (leds e t5).,com 4 t5 +24 leds(12 brancos +6 blue + 6 royal blue).

Estilo esta ,que acabei de montar para o meu aquario 
[IMG][/IMG]

Esta tem 6 t5 54w + 48 leds (24 brancos +10 royal blue +8 blue e 6 violeta),é só uma ideia

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> .
> 
> 
> Boas Fernando já que tens jeito para os diy ,porque é que não fazes uma calha mista (leds e t5).,com 4 t5 +24 leds(12 brancos +6 blue + 6 royal blue).
> 
> Estilo esta ,que acabei de montar para o meu aquario 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> Esta tem 6 t5 54w + 48 leds (24 brancos +10 royal blue +8 blue e 6 violeta),é só uma ideia


 
Olá Luis,

continuo a achar que os leds não penetram tão profundo como o resto das iluminações, não esquecer que tem 60cm de coluna de agua, e vou querer manter basicamente SPS.

mas obrigado pela dica

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Fernando...

em relação a Leds ando e estudar um pouco e a ver o que se tem feito lá fora e olha que existem aquários com leds em prufundidades maiores do que 60 cms. 

Não te sei dizer ainda se funciona bem ou não, até porque é recente a tecnologia e ainda não existem aquários montados com Leds com muitos anos o que nos dá pouco feedback sobre a reposta "real" dos corais sobre este tipo de luz e em especial os SPS. 

De qualquer maneira não colocaria de lado a opção leds para este teu novo aqua. Eu ando a pensar num novo com sensivelmente as medidas do teu aqua e ando a pensar ser "cobaia" destes sitemas novos que tenho visto... só ainda não decidi qual. Com reflectores a 40 graus consegues leituras de PAR incriveis mesmo a nivel do areão...

Se quiseres mais info de leds, tenta dar uma olhada em Ecoxotic, Maxpect, IA Sol, Orphek, Vertex, Sunrise, algumas marcas que andão por ai.

Abraço e boa sorte para o projecto. O móvél ficou 5 estrelas!

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas mais uma vez,concordo com o Marco Madeira ,se os leds levarem lentes a penetração na coluna de agua é muito maior .Na minha calha de momento não vou pôr ,mas é uma hipotese que ficará em aberto.
Mas as lentes de 40º são muito fechadas ,as de 60 ou 65ºdisfarçam mais o feixe de luz dos leds.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

A lente aumenta o numero de lumens do led em si, como podem ver neste gráfico e imagem do fabricante Prolight (marca que uso):



A lente neste caso de 45 graus com o led colocado a 1m provoca um aumento de 1.85 x lumen do led e vai diminuindo a medida que a altura sobe, logo penso que apesar de no nosso caso ter uma coluna de agua e não ar que os valores apresentados tem uma ligeira redução, mas que a situação de 1m é perfeita e poderá ser equivalente a coluna de agua de 60cm falada.

Eu tenho iluminação LED a mais de 2 anos e não tenho qualquer problema nos corais, claro que como não gosto muito de SPS não os tenho e só recentemente comecei a introduzir alguns a experiencia, mas todos os problemas que tenho tido no aquário desde o dia 1, foram sempre relacionados com parâmetros maus, químicas e afins e nunca devido a iluminação, problemas estes que num nano de 90l são sempre mais fáceis de descontrolar.

No total tenho 12 leds brancos 10000K de 5W cada e 12 azuis Royal Blue 450nm - 460nm também de 5W cada fazendo assim um total de +/- 120W potencia led. +/- porque? Porque existem alguns factores que reduzem um pouco os valores médios apresentados como temperatura correcta, boa ou muito boa dissipação dos mesmos, voltagem correcta de alimentação dos mesmos ou ligeiramente inferior, etc.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá, 

obrigado pelos vossos comentários, 
mas se já estava indeciso, então agora é que fiquei... :yb665: 
vou começar com a montagem e deixar a parte da iluminação para o fim, assim enconta faço a ciclagem pesquiso mais um pouco sobre leds.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas Pessoal,

um pouco a conta-gotas, mas la vou avançando com o meu projecto.

ja esta a ganhar forma :yb624:  :yb624: 

sump de 50x50x50 em vidro de 8mm




Aquario de 60x60x60 em vidro de 12mm

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

não tarda nada ja esta a bombar, ja estou na area tecnica.

optei por coluna seca com dorso para evitar ruidos de queda de agua, vamos ver se resulta :yb624:  :yb624: 

ja no sito

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Já tem agua o cubo?

Estamos curiosos para ver isso a bombar!

Abraço

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Fernando...
Não sei o que optaste em relação á luminação desde que falámos nos leds, mas dá uma olhada no meu que já tem 4 Par38, pode ser que gostes.
Acho que é uma solução muito boa para cubos  :SbOk: .

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,

ja tem agua e ja esta a cilar a mais de um mês.

em relação a iluminação, Marco gostei dos teus focos, mas optei por t5,
vou usar uma calha ati com 8 t5 de 24w.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ok... Fernando.
Bota fotos!  :SbOk:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Marco
Ora ca vão umas fotos do layout e da calha ati
Espero que gostem e critiquem 
calha ati 8 t5, 4 brancas, 3 actinicas e 1 vermelha


frontal


lateral direita 



geral do enquadramento

Ainda falta lacar a parte de cima que tapa a calha, agora que estou de ferias talvez arrume com isso

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olhando com atenção para as duas vistas ve-se que tem bons efeitos de perspectiva e profundidade devido aos branches.
Está porreiro Fernando!... agora é começar a povoar  :SbSourire2: .

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Olhando com atenção para as duas vistas ve-se que tem bons efeitos de perspectiva e profundidade devido aos branches.
> Está porreiro Fernando!... agora é começar a povoar .


 
Mais 15 dias e ja começa a levar vida com força.

tenho que me limitar a peixes pequenos desta vez, e que não cresçam muito.

ja estou a pesquisar nesse aspecto.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom!

Adoro cubos  :Admirado:

----------


## RenatoAlmeida

Como esta o aqua? Ja nao temos noticias a algum tempo e estou a seguir com interesse pois pretendo montar um igual.

Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

> Como esta o aqua? Ja nao temos noticias a algum tempo e estou a seguir com interesse pois pretendo montar um igual.
> 
> Abraço.


Boas 
Como realmente já algum tempo que não actualizo o post, vou faze-lo agora, espero que comentem

Uma foto geral frontal



mais uma geral da direita



fotos de alguns corais que ja entraram
















O comedor de algas



Alguns dos habitantes



vou tentar ir actulizando o post para verem a evolução dos corais e do sistema,   :yb663:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Fernando,

Tens ai umas peças muito fixe, agora é deixar crescer!!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Realmente adoro este aquascape!

Esses branches com corais, ficava um show digno dos melhores que já tenho visto... :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Fernando,

Esse móvel ficou impecável  :Cool:  :Pracima: 

Que tipo de madeira, primário e esmalte / verniz recomendas?  :SbOk:

----------


## Francisco Taveira

boas pedro.
onde arranjas a chapa acrílica preta brilhante





> lá Fernando
> 
> O móvel vai ter aberturas de ventilação? sempre ajudam para circular ar e evitar condensação que não é nada amiga de equipamentos eléctricos. 
> Gosto do móvel, boa construção ... eu apenas alteraria um dos materiais, o mdf que substituiria por chapa acrílica preta brilhante...
> Quanto à iluminação e uma vez que gostarias de ter Leds e és fã de T5, porque não fazes uma combinação de ambas... . Fica a sugestão.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno

----------

